
Ask HN: Do you have problems with Bluetooth on Linux? - timeattack
I&#x27;m using bluetoothctl to connect to my Bluetooth devices and often I can&#x27;t even pair with devices from first attempt. 
It becomes even worse when I want to pair my headset with PC, so in that case some pulseaudio mangling required to setup correct profile (e.g. A2DP).
======
jsprit
Same thing I face several time

